# alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen



## boesihexi (1. Sep. 2009)

hallo,

ich bin neu hier im forum und habe gleich einige fragen an euch alte teichhasen 

mein seit samstag gepachteter naturgarten ist 500qm gross und darin befindet sich ein grosser, gemauerter weiher, der vom grundwasser gespeist wird. der zustand des teiches könnte man mit "desolat" bezeichnen, wenn da nicht ein paar seerosen darin wachsen würden, denen es trotz teichlinsen plage gut zu gehen scheint.

womit fange ich am besten, welche arbeit ist am dringendsten am teich zu verrichten bevor der winter kommt? ich schufte in moment hart im garten, der zwar liebevoll angelegt ist, aber seit 1,5 jahre brach liegt und entsprechand an arbeit macht. der teich muss sich in moment mit den allernotwendigsten arbeiten zufriedenstellen, da ich alleine bin und nur über 2 hände verfüge - von den zwei kleinen patschen meines sohnes mal abgesehen.

ist-zustand des teiches ist in moment wie auf den fotos zu sehen, also eher eine grosse wasserpfütze. ob im wasser etwas lebt, kann ich in moment nicht sagen, da die __ wasserlinsen mir die sicht versperren. kröte habe ich eine risiege gesehen, die in den teich gesprungen ist, also tot scheint der teich nicht zu sein. der vorbesitzer hatte fische darin, aber ob sie so lange ohne futter und pflege überlebt haben? :?

ich möchte zuerst versuchen ein teil der wasserlinsen zu entfernen, was bei der grösse des teiches eine herausforderung ist. das wasser riecht ein wenig faulig, wahrscheinlich liegen noch verfaulte blätter auf dem grund.

lohnt sich in so einem biotop jetzt schon fische reinzusetzen, die evtl. der linsenplage herr werden können, oder muss ich erst den teich entleeren oder grundlich reinigen? draussen haben wir weder strom, noch wasser, also natur pur, deswegen wird es schwierig das wasser raus zu pumpen.

für vorschläge, die erstmal (bis im frühjahr) mit weniger arbeit verbunden sind, bin ich sehr dankbar!

gabriela alias bösihexi


----------



## Klausile (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

Hallo Gabriela,

da hast du ja einen kleinen verwunschenen Traumteich.
Als erstes würde ich dir davon abraten überhaupt Fische einsetzen zu wollen.
Da du ohne Strom kaum einen Filter betreiben kannst, würde das mit den Fischen schon sehr schwer werden.
Dein Teich ist, wie die __ Wasserlinsen erkennen lassen, stark mit Nährstoffen versorgt. Dies würde durch die Fische nur noch schlimmer werden.
Das Profil des Teiches und des Umfeldes lässt unschwer erkennen, das bei Regen jede Menge Erde und somit auch Nährstoffe in den Teich gelangen können.
Als erste Maßnahme würde ich so viele Wasserlinsen wie möglich abfischen. Dies wirst du bestimmt regelmäßig machen müssen. Aber mit den Wasserlinsen entnimmst du dem Teich viele Nährstoffe.
Wenn es dir möglich ist, versuche so viel Schlamm wie möglich vom Teichgrund zu entfernen.
Nächstes Frühjahr solltest du __ Wasserpest oder ähnliches in den Teich setzen.
Es kann aber gut sein, das die Wasserlinsen keine anderen Pflanzen hoch kommen lassen - die sind extrem lästig - aber fast nicht mehr los zu werden.

Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem neuen Teich und Garten und drück dir die Daumen, das alles so wird wie du es dir wünschst.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## boesihexi (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

hallo klaus

und danke für die schnelle antwort! ja, verwunschen aber auch traumteich trifft sicher zu - für den ganzen garten eigentlich. es war liebe auf den ersten blick  schau mal, so sieht der ganze garten in moment aus. ich bin schwer am arbeiten, dem unkraut und brennessel "frau" zu werden, aber ich kann sehen, dass es sich lohnt.

auf die idee mit den fischen bin ich gekommen, weil ich von den grundstücknachbarn weiss, dass im teich fische drin waren. nicht ganz uneigennutzig dachte ich mir __ graskarpfen einzusetzen, die mir die arbeit mit den __ wasserlinsen ersparen könnten  

erde wird in den teich keine mehr rein kommen, denke ich, wenn ich die mauer erstmal sauber gemacht habe. der teich hat einen breiten, gemauerten rand, das sieht dafür angelegt zu sein, um erde vom eich fern zu halten. das rpoblem dürften aber die __ birken sein, die über den teich liegen und ihre blätter im teich fallen lassen. ich fand auf dem grundstück eine siebfolie, von der ich vermute, sie ist als blattschutz gedacht. die werde ich im herbst ausprobieren.

wieviel schatten ist für so einen teich günstig? ich überlege ein paar wildwuchernden haselnüsse zu schneiden, die unweit des teiches wachsen, so dass auch zum teich mehr sonne scheinen kann als jetzt.

__ wasserpest, __ wassersalat und wasserhyazinthe waren von mir für den teich ausgedacht. die hyazinthe sollte auch die wasserlinsen ein wenig eindämmen, oder? etwas __ schilf oder ähnliche gräser wollte ich an einer seite pflanzen, vorallem wegen der __ kröten. wäre das ratsam?

sorry, falls ich blöde fragen stelle, aber ich bin ein absoluter neuling was teiche betrifft und beziehe mein "wissen" erstmal vom angelesenen und nicht aus der praxis 

liebe grüsse,
gabriela


----------



## Klausile (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

Hi Gabriela,

weist du denn, wie der Teich abgedichtet ist?
Ist er nur gemauert und wird ständig mit Grundwasser nachgefüllt?
Wenn das so ist, kannst du mit __ Schilf Glück haben. Sollte jedoch der Teich mit Folie oder ähnlichem abgedichtet sein, solltest du vom Schilf die Finger lassen. Dies hat die üble Angewohnheit die Folie zu durchdringen. Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, das die Rhizome des Schilf auch vor einer Mauer nicht halt machen, ähnlich wie Bambus.

Licht schadet einem Teich erst mal nicht. Vorausgesetzt er erwärmt sich dadurch nicht zu sehr. Allerdings sind Algen auch sehr dankbar für mehr Licht.

Versuch doch mal eine Wasserprobe beim Teich oder Aquarienhändler untersuchen zu lassen. Wichtig wäre erst mal die Gesamthärte, Karbonathärte, PH und Nitrat gehalt. Evtl. auch der Gehalt an Phospaht wäre wichtig. Wenn du doch Fische einsetzt musst du dir selbst ein Testset besorgen und regelmäßig den Nitrit Gehalt zu bestimmen. Aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe, würde ich vorerst gar keine Fische einsetzen. Da du ja auf Grund fehlender Wasserversorgung auch keinen Wasserwechsel machen könntest, falls das Nitrit in einen fischgefährlichen Bereich steigt.

Ein Laubschutznetz wäre schon mal eine Massnahme um weitere Nährstoffe aus dem Teich raus zu halten.
Wichtig ist jedoch erst einmal den vorhandenen Teich zu reinigen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das dieser recht stark verschlammt ist. Dieser Schlamm muss raus, da er sonst ständig dein Wasser belastet.

Gruß Klaus

p.s. es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten. Für dumme Antworten bin ich genau der richtige ;-)


----------



## boesihexi (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

hi klaus,

soviel ich weiss, wird der teich ständig mit grundwasser versorgt. in moment aufgrund des fehlenden regens ist der teich etwas leer, aber es soll ab nächste woche voller werden.

fische würde ich auch erst nach der reinigung einsetzen, klar. in einen schlammloch fühlt sich kein anständiger fisch wohl  ich hatte die hoffnung, mittels fingerschnipsen den teich im nu sauber zu bekommen und dachte an die __ wasserlinsen, die sich so schnell vermehren, dass sie einen dankbaren abnehmer brauchen. 

welche fische würdest du meinem teich empfehlen, wenn er erstmal gereinigt ist? wie gesagt, der breite ufer ist ringsherum gemauert und nicht aus erde, wie es auf den bildern aussieht. ich habe den rand schon gesäubert, es sieht mittlerweile anders aus. erde wird also in den teich nicht reinkommen. blätter vom baum schon.

der zusammenhang zwischen algen und licht habe ich mittlerweile auch schon verstanden. ich würde dennoch ein wenig mehr licht am teich lassen, weil zu viel schatten auch nicht gut ist. es geht um ein paar lichtflecken mehr, nicht um grosszügiges licht.


ok, dann werde ich in den taucherkostüm des vorpächters steigen (wird lustig sein, es hat ein loch am knie ) und versuchen erstmal den teich zu säubern. dann wassergehalt überprüfen und hoffen, es wird ok sein. mein garten befindet sich mitten im anbaugebiet und die bauern benutzen gerne dünger, der auch nicht vom grundwasser halt machen wird 

ich danke dir für die hilfe!
gabriela


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

Hallo Gabriela,

vielen Dank für den wirklich sehr informativen Bericht und die Fotos.
Ein wirklich sehr interessanter Teich.
Als erstes ist mir ebenfalls aufgefallen, dass einiges an Wasser fehlt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, seinen einige der Wasserpflanzen in Töpfe gepflanzt, und am Teichboden einfach abgestellt worden zu sein, so wie es den Anschein hat. Ich würde auf jedenfalls mal in den Teich steigen, die Pflanzen (falls sie wirklich in Töpfe sein sollten) auspflanzen und jede Menge der __ Wasserlinsen rausholen und mit einem Rechen, Kescher, Sieb etc so viel wie es geht von vermodertem Blattwerk, Algen und was sonst noch im Teich ist rauszufischen. Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich auch mal schaun, ob tatsächlich noch Fische im Teich sind, was waren das denn für Fische, die der Vorbesitzer da eingesetzt hat?
Dann als weiteren wichtigen Punkt, was mir aufgefallen ist, es ist dort wirklich sehr schattig. Ein Rückschnitt/Fällung einiger Bäume und Sträucher wird sicherlich nicht schaden.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg, bitte halte uns mit Bild und Wort auf dem Laufenden.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## boesihexi (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

hallo daniel!

es stimmt, im teich scheinen einige pflanzen mit dem topf eingepflanzt zu sein. was das für pflanzen sind weiss ich nicht. sehe ich wenn ich mich in den teich geagt habe. ich garten wächst sporadisch auch __ schilf, im teich nur ein paar kümmerliche stängel.

der teich scheint voller äste und blätter zu sein und der schlamm stinkt. denoch müssen noch fische drin leben, weil ich heute früh einen an der oberfläche schwimmen sah - leider mit dem bauch nach oben. gestern war er aber nicht da, also muss er erst vor kurzem gestorben sein. keine ahnung was das für ein fisch ist, klein und silbrig war er. der vorbesitzer hatte verschiedene fische drin, auch goldfische, weiss ich von den nachbarn. mehr weiss ich aber nicht. ausser, dass ihre meinung nach der teich eine fehlkonstruktion ist. der meinung bin ich aber nicht, auch wenn ich keine wirklich ahnung von teiche habe. der teich hat, wie der garten, eine andere, wildere anmutung als die meisten kleingärten, das ist aber gerade das, was mir an ihm gefallen hat.

ich habe bereits einige kleine büsche (vorallem haselnuss) um den teich herum geschnitten und werde die bäume um ihn herum lichten, aber nicht viel. ich sehe aber, nachdem ich den ganzen tag dort verbringe, dass der teich keine stunde sonne am tag hat. ich denke deswegen, dass es doch etwas mehr licht braucht, algen hin oder her.

mit dem wasser weiss ich noch nicht was ich machen werde. der teich wird vom grundwasser gespeist und die zisterne, aus der scheinbar das wasser kommt, ist nicht gerade voll. es hat auch lange nicht mehr geregnet, daran soll es laut besitzer liegen. kann das sein? ich wüsste auch nicht wie ich mehr wasser in den teich bekommen soll, da auf dem grundstück kein anderes wasser vorhanden ist als der teich und die kleine zysterne (ohne pumpe).

wenn ich mit den bäumen und boden halbwegs fertig bin, kommt der teich dran. der wird im herbst gesäubert. auf das bad in dem stinkigen wasser freue ich mich jetzt schon  ich halte euch am laufenden mit wort und bild, zumal ich sicher bin, dass ich mehrmals hilfe brauchen werde bis der teich fertig ist.

liebe grüsse,
gabriela

p.s. heute hat sich ein daniel auf meiner annonce gemeldet. ich habe gefragt, wer teichpflanzen oder fische zu verschenken hat. daniel hatte __ wasserlinsen anzubieten, sehr vermehrungsfreudig :smoki


----------



## agoser (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

Hallo boesihexi,

wir haben uns vor 2 1/2 Jahren auf ein ähnliches Abenteuer eingelassen. Meinst Du wirklich 500 m2? Das Luftbild sieht mir nach 5000 m2 aus. Manchmal denkt man man schafft es nie - aber es lohnt sich. Wir haben 4 Teiche dieser Art und mittlerweile 3 Teiche so im Griff, dass der Wasserstand stabil bleibt (ich sage nur 'Bisamratten' und 'Baumwurzeln'). D.h. wir sind auf einem ähnlichen Stand: Viel Schlamm, viel Nährstoffe, viel __ Wasserlinsen. Hauptunterschied den ich sehe ist, dass wir einen Bach haben wo wir Wasser von entnehmen können (gut), der aber durch die Damen und Herren Landwirte der Umgebung recht nährstoffhaltig ist (schlecht).

Zurückschneiden: Ja unbedingt! Überhängende Äste, Uferbuschwerk, grössere Bäume entgegen der Windrichting... Wir haben zuerst Angst gehabt es sieht kahl aus, aber mittlerweile snd wir überzeugt, dass es richtig war.

Wasserlinsen: In den Ferien haben wir es mal mit einem grossen Kescher versucht. Sie wachsen schneller als wir abfischen können! Ich nehme an es liegt daran, dass das einfliessende Wasser schon nährstoffhaltig ist. Trotzdem dürfte es sinnvoll sein das Zeugs zu entfernen. Wir denken jetzt über folgendes nach um es effizienter zu machen: Schaumstoffröhren (das Zeugs wo man Wasserleitungen mit isolieren kann) durch die ein Seil geführt ist. Auf jeder Seite des Teiches eine Person und durch ziehen der ganzen Vorrichtung "fängt" man viele Linsen ein die dann leichter geerntet werden können.

__ Graskarpfen: Da denke ich drüber nach - so bin ich übrigens auf diesen Thread gestossen. Es wäre toll Fische zu haben die die Wasserlinsen und anderes Algenzeugs wegfressen. Klar scheiden die das auch wieder aus, aber bei vegetarischen Fischen sammeln sich zumindest keine Nährstoffe an. Ich hoffe, dass die Ausscheidungen dann zum Teil als Schwebstoffe im Wasser sind und dass sich damit netto die Nährstoffe verringern.

Andreas


----------



## Digicat (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

Servus Gabriela, Servus Andreas

Vergesst die __ Graskarpfen und auch andere Fische bezüglich Nährstoffe 

Kleiner Exkurs:
Teichlinsen nehmen die Nährstoffe auf und binden diese in Blattmasse (sonst würden sie ja auch net wachsen) ... durchs abfischen bringt man diese gebundenen Nährstoffe aus dem Teichwasser .... jetzt kommt Eure Idee mit dem Graskarpfen ... der frißt die Teichlinsen ... die darin enthaltenen Nährstoffe kommen durch die Ausscheidungen des Fisches wieder in den Wasserkreislauf zurück .... der Teich wird wieder gedüngt ... Nährstoffe im Überfluß.

Also weiterhin Teichlinsen abfischen ... aber nicht alle, denn sonst bekommen die Algen die Überhand und das wollt Ihr dann ja auch net  und bitte keinen Fisch einsetzen, daß würde Eure Teichbiologie umwerfen.

@ Gabriela: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns Teichverrückten


----------



## Bebel (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

Hallo Gabriela

Ich verfolge mit Spannung jeden neuen Eintrag zu Deinem neuen / alten Teich. Der sieht wirklich super romantisch aus - ganz toll.

Was die Fische betrifft stimme ich jedoch Helmut zu, selbst wenn die Pflanzen oder Algen fressen, sorgen die auch gleichzeitig für einen Nährstoffeintrag in Deinen Teich.

Da Du Deinen Teich ja noch nicht so lange kennst, solltest Du wohl erst mal abwarten wie er sich so übers Jahr verhält - Wasserstand, Wasserwerte, Laubeintrag usw.

Warte gespannt auf weitere Neuigkeiten / Bilder vom Weiher. 

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Annett (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

Hallo Gabriela.

Auch von mir noch :willkommen bei den Teich-:crazy

Wenn möglich, würde ich an Deiner Stelle eine Wasserprobe vom Zisternenwasser machen. Das ist doch vermutlich das "Grundwasser", welches Deinen Teich speist.
Besonderes Augenmerk würde ich dabei auf den Nitratwert legen. 



Bezüglich Fische muss ich mich Helmut anschließen. Das wird das Problem nicht lösen!
Wenn die __ Wasserlinsen weg sind, habt Ihr (Gabriela + Andreas) unter Garantie grasgrünes Wasser = Schwebalgen. Schöner ist das auch nicht.
Und Schwebalgen lassen sich kaum entfernen - schon gar nicht mit wenig bis keiner Technik. 

Im Prinzip hilft nur die Suche nach der Nährstoffquelle und die Beseitigung eben dieser. 
In meinem Algenbeitrag bin ich darauf vor längerer Zeit mal ausführlicher eingegangen.

Teiche mit Verbindung zum Grundwasser oder einem Bachzulauf, sind immer etwas speziell. Wenn dieses Wasser nährstoffreich ist, würde ich auf den Einsatz so gut wie möglich verzichten. 
Bei Gabriela wird das natürlich schwierig bis unmöglich, es sei denn, man zieht eine Folie ein und baut den Rand so, dass kein Wasser mehr in den Teich laufen kann. Regenwasser von einem halbwegs sauberen Dach kann man u.U. einleiten.

Da wir selbst zwei Teiche in Betreuung haben, deren Verdunstung höher ist als der anfallende Niederschlag, kenne ich die Problematik des Nachfüllens (gerade im Hochsommer). 
Evtl. kann die Bohrung eines Tiefbrunnens da Abhilfe schaffen, wenn man nicht auf (hoffentlich) nährstoffarmes Leitungswasser zurück greifen kann. Aber das kostet beides nicht wenig. 

Ich kenne z.B. keinen Dorfteich, der klares Wasser hat... unser Schachtbrunnen hat nitrathaltiges Wasser. Genauso wird das oberflächennahe Grundwasser in der ganzen Gegend beschaffen sein. Ich nutze den Brunnen daher nicht für den auf Nährstoffarmut=klares Wasser ausgerichteten Teich, sondern nur für meinen Ufergraben, der mit Mutterboden gefüllt ist und so ein erstaunliches Pflanzenwachstum zeigt. 

Man muss sich immer eins vorAugen halten:
*Klares Wasser bedeutet keine/wenige freie Nährstoffe im Wasser.* Wie man das erreicht, hängt vom einzelnen Teich und seinem Besitzer ab. 
_"Viele Wege führen nach Rom."_
Die einen setzen auf gaaanz viele Pflanzen.
Andere (meist, aber nicht nur, Koibesitzer) bevorzugen entsprechend große Filteranlagen und Teilwasserwechsel.
Dazwischen gibts natürlich noch jede Menge Abstufungen ...


----------



## agoser (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

Also Ihr seid Euch sicher, das die - äh - Ausscheidungen allesamt auf den Boden sinken und wenig bis nix abfliesst?

Dann bliebe nur die Frage was besser zu bewältigen ist: Schlamm schaufeln / saugen oder Linsen keschern.

Andreas


----------



## ron (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

Liebe Gabriele, auch

:Willkommen2

von meiner Seite. 

Da habt ihr wirklich ein Wahnsinnsprojekt in gang gesetzt!

Bei unserem Gartenteich haben wir das Glück, dass wir einen natürlichen Ablauf haben, weil der Teich etwas höher im Gelände liegt. Deswegen fliessen Nährungsstoffe zumindest teilweise ab.

Wie ist das bei dir? Liegt die Wasseroberfläche auch bei "Hochwasser" immer unterhalb allem in der ganzen Umgebung? Auf den Luftbilder ist das schwierig zu sehen.

Bei einer grösseren Saugaktion, gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit ein Stromaggregat auszuleihen. 

Die grosse Birkenbäume sind natürlich wunderschön, aber die verbrauchen unglaublich viel Wasser. Bestimmt ein paar m3 am Tag an einem warmen Sommertag.

Ganz, ganz viel Glück mit der Arbeit!



LG

Ron


----------



## boesihexi (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

hallo in die freundliche runde und herzlichen dank für die vielen antworten!

ich habe mich mittlerweile hier im forum eingelesen, habe einige zeit im garten verbracht und auch in meinem teich, beim __ wasserlinsen aufsammeln und entlauben  

so langsam sehe ich noch klarer was aus dem garten und dem teich werden soll. der gedanke an fische kam daher, weil im teich schon mal fische waren, bzw. noch welche im teich leben sollen und ich fische an sich schön finde. mittlerweile ich bin aber davon abgekommen. der teich wird naturnah, mit gräser, etwas schilff und wasserpflanzen, aber fischlos. ich kann mich durchaus auch für wasserpfützen begeistern und einen kristallklaren teich mit goldfischen stellte ich mir sowieso nicht vor. mit krösten und __ libellen bin ich mehr als zufrieden.

in moment sieht es so aus, dass ich den teich soweit entlinst habe und ein grossteil der blätter und äste entfernt habe. alles in hingebungsvoller handarbeit. die wasserlinsen habe ich mit dem kescher herausgefischt, den rest - jetzt werden die meisten von euch wahrscheinlich lachen - mit der heugabel und mit der blossen hand  jetzt weiss ich zumindest auch wie tief der teich ist, nämlich meine hüfthöhe.

gestern haben meine helfer die buchen und die haselnüsse gestützt, bzw. entfernt, so dass demnächst mehr licht zum teich kommt und im herbst weniger blätter rein. das mittlerweile hellbraune wasser werde ich abpumpen und den schlamm, der sich überwiegend an der öffnung zum grundwasser befindet, entfernen. meine vorstellung von gartenausstattung ist mittlerweile auch klarer: ich kaufe mir einen kleinen stromgenerator und werde damit die bewässerung des gartens betreiben, bzw. die teichpumpe bedienen. die benzinpumpen sind viel zu teuer und ich kenne niemand, der sowas hat. im bekanntenkreis sind alle von strom abhängig.

heute fahre ich wieder raus und werde den teich weiter bearbeiten. ich habe auch vor, ein paar fotos zu machen, die stelle ich dann hier rein. mein urwald hat löcher bekommen und hat einige kahlen stellen, aber die werden im frühjahr hoffentlich schön gefüllt.

einen wassertest möchte ich nach der entleerung und neubefüllung des teiches machen. ist das ok so? da wir mitten im knoblauchsland sind, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass die pestizide der bauern auch zum grundwasser kommen. die blauen kugelchen auf die felder sehen nicht nach biodünger aus  da aber die seerose, trotz verwitterung und fehlender pflege, noch am leben ist, hoffe ich, dass das wasser nicht allzu stark belastet ist.

welche pflanzen wären empfehlenswert für meinen teich und wäre gut, welche jetzt im herbst noch rein zu setzen, oder erst im frühjahr? ich möchte den teich auf jeden fall ohne technik betreiben und der urwald-charakter des gartens soll im kern erhalten bleiben. es leben rebhühner und fazane im garten, wenn ich nicht gerade da bin, die sollen weiterhin bei mir unterschlupf finden (neben das andere kleingetier, das dort lebt).

ich bin im übrigens alleine am werkeln im garten (von meinem kleinen sohn mal abgesehen) :smoki für grobe arbeiten, die meine kräfte übersteigen, wie zb. gestern die bäume sägen, hole ich mir 1x im jahr schon noch hilfe. den rest muss und möchte ich auch alleine machen. bei ratschlägen also bitte berücksichtigen, dass ich alleine bin und nicht so viele muckies habe 

schön, dass man hier so viel zuspruch und fachliche unterstützung bekommen kann


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

Super dass sich was getan hat!
Ich bin richtig gespannt auf die Bilder! toll


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

Servus Gabriela



> einen wassertest möchte ich nach der entleerung und neubefüllung des teiches machen. ist das ok so?


Würde ich nicht machen  Meine jetzt nicht den Wassertest, der geht schon 

Höchstens auf Kniehöhe das Wasser entleeren und den Schmodder am Bodengrund auch nur bis auf ca. 5-10cm entfernen ...

Darin leben viele Kleinlebewesen und Bakterien die dir bis jetzt den Teich in einem Gleichgewicht gehalten haben ... wenn du Ihn kompl. entfernst fangst bei null wieder an ... mit sämtlichen Nachteilen die eine Neuanlage eines Teiches mit sich bringt . Auch hätte ich nicht alle Teichlinsen entfernt ... die hatten dir den Nährstoffgehalt im Wasser sehr gut reduziert. Also wennst noch welche im Teich hast, bitte lasse sie drinnen bzw. lagere sie in ein aufblasbares Kinderplanschbecken aus ... das wirst du sicher noch brauchen ...
denn ...


> .... weil im teich schon mal fische waren, bzw. noch welche im teich leben sollen und ich fische an sich schön finde.


Wenn du doch Fische findest ... kannst sie auch dort zwischenlagern 

Dieses Kinderplanschbecken würde ich mit Teichwasser füllen und mit Wasserpflanzen die du ja noch besorgen willst ...


> welche pflanzen wären empfehlenswert für meinen teich und wäre gut, welche jetzt im herbst noch rein zu setzen, oder erst im frühjahr?


bepflanzen .. welche  ... alles was du jetzt noch bekommen kannst 
Und ... gehe bitte die Arbeiten sorgsam an, soll heißen schön in Ruhe das du nicht zuviele Kleinstlebewesen in den "Siebenten Himmel" schickst.


----------



## boesihexi (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

hallo digicat,



> Höchstens auf Kniehöhe das Wasser entleeren und den Schmodder am Bodengrund auch nur bis auf ca. 5-10cm entfernen ...


das kommt mir sehr entgegen! das ganze wasser hätte ich sowieso nicht entleert, bzw. entleeren können, da der boden des teiches sehr uneben ist und voller steine. auch habe ich meine hausaufgaben gemacht und vorher im ratgeber im forum gelesen, dass man ca. 1/3 altwasser im teich lassen soll. neuteich war also nicht angesagt.

schlamm ist, wie gesagt, nicht besonders viel im teich. am meisten hat sich hinter einem kleinen unterwasser-damm gesammelt, an der öffnung zum grundwasser. dort ist auch die tiefste stelle im teich, momentan um die 1,20m. der rest des teiches hat in moment einen wasserpegel von 80-100cm. ich werde dann nur an der stelle den schlamm entfernen und den rest stehen lassen. soweit ich mit händen und füssen fühlen konnte, sind es keine 10 cm schlamm im teich.

das schlimmste sind die blätter und die äste. womit fische das zeug am effektivsten heraus? es sind zwar nicht mehr allzu viele im wasser, aber immer noch genug und es kamen noch welche hinzu durch das schneiden. ausserdem steht der herbst bevor...



> Auch hätte ich nicht alle Teichlinsen entfernt ... die hatten dir den Nährstoffgehalt im Wasser sehr gut reduziert.


auch das habe ich den schlauen ratgeber entnommen, aber schön, wenn ich eine persönliche bestättigung noch bekomme. ich habe ein kleiner teil der linsen noch drin gelassen. schon allein aus bequemlichkeit, da ich keine lust habe sie einzeln mit der pinzette aufzulesen  es sind sicherlich noch genügend da, damit sie sich wieder wie verrückt vermehren können. die __ libellen mögen sie wie verrückt. gestern konnte ich eine, die an den __ wasserlinsen naschte, fast mit der hand anfassen 



> bepflanzen .. welche  ... alles was du jetzt noch bekommen kannst


wo bekomme ich am günstigsten und die beste auswahl an wasserpflanzen? und soll ich auch wasserschnecken kaufen? es waren welche im teich, aber die sind scheinbar auch ausgestorben. und: gibt es auch winterfeste wasserhyazynthe? falls die kein allzu grosses faux-pas wären, möchte ich welche in meinem teich haben. erstens finde ich sie schön, zweitens entgiften sie das wasser und ich dachte mir, das wäre gut gegen den dünger, der ohne zweifel im nachbarschaft gestreut wird.



> Und ... gehe bitte die Arbeiten sorgsam an, soll heißen schön in Ruhe das du nicht zuviele Kleinstlebewesen in den "Siebenten Himmel" schickst.


wenn die sich nicht durch mein getrampel im wasser stören lassen, dann haben sie bei mir gute überlebenchancen  

lässt sich ein naturnaher teich so gestalten, dass die lebewesen und mein sohn in harmonie den teich benutzen können? ich möchte, dass er im sommer ab und zu im wasser plantschen kann, ohne dass ich ihm einen extra plantschbecken aufstellen muss. oder ist das utopisch und ich muss die beiden welten getrennt halten?

danke nochmal für deine wertvollen tipps und hilfe 



			
				Echinopsis schrieb:
			
		

> Super dass sich was getan hat!
> Ich bin richtig gespannt auf die Bilder!


ich habe gestern keine bilder gemacht. es war kalt und trüb, ich habe es nicht lange im garten ausgehalten nach der arbeit. fotos kommen aber bestimmt diese tage.


----------



## boesihexi (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

hallo annett!



> Wenn möglich, würde ich an Deiner Stelle eine Wasserprobe vom Zisternenwasser machen. Das ist doch vermutlich das "Grundwasser", welches Deinen Teich speist.
> Besonderes Augenmerk würde ich dabei auf den Nitratwert legen.


wird die tage gemacht. ich brauche nur hilfe bei der entfernung des betondeckels, der ist zu schwer für mich. wie aber muss ich das resultat lesen? neues wasser kreige ich dort mitten in der pampa nicht, also der teich muss aus dem leben, was vorhanden ist.



> Bei Gabriela wird das natürlich schwierig bis unmöglich, es sei denn, man zieht eine Folie ein und baut den Rand so, dass kein Wasser mehr in den Teich laufen kann. Regenwasser von einem halbwegs sauberen Dach kann man u.U. einleiten.


NO WAY! ein ganz entschiedenes NEIN  genau das finde ich an meinem teich so schön: dass er keine folie hat, keine wanne, kein plastik. hätte ich einen teich selber gemacht, dann auch gemauert und/oder mit lehm, keinesfalls mit folie. teiche gab es schon vor der erfindung der teichfolie und ich wollte so einen ursprünglichen haben. lieber keine fische, als folie, filter usw. 

aber der teich ist schon etliche jahre alt, muss also schon in dieser form etwas taugen, weil darin lebten vor der verwilderung auch fische. es lässt sich also daraus auch ohne folie sicherlich viel machen.



> Ich kenne z.B. keinen Dorfteich, der klares Wasser hat... unser Schachtbrunnen hat nitrathaltiges Wasser. Genauso wird das oberflächennahe Grundwasser in der ganzen Gegend beschaffen sein.


so schön christallklare teiche mit kois auch sind, sowas passt in meinem garten nicht und auch zu mir nicht. einen kurzen moment habe ich auch mit der idee koketiert, als ich hier wunderschöne teichfotos mit fischen usw. gesehen habe, aber das war wirklich nur kurz. mein teich darf also schmutziges wasser haben, solange er lebendig ist.



> Ich nutze den Brunnen daher nicht für den auf Nährstoffarmut=klares Wasser ausgerichteten Teich, sondern nur für meinen Ufergraben, der mit Mutterboden gefüllt ist und so ein erstaunliches Pflanzenwachstum zeigt.


das musst du mir bitte näher erklären, das habe ich nicht so richtig verstanden. aber einen neuen brunnen bohren, das wird so schnell finanziell nicht drin sein.



> Man muss sich immer eins vorAugen halten:
> *Klares Wasser bedeutet keine/wenige freie Nährstoffe im Wasser.* Wie man das erreicht, hängt vom einzelnen Teich und seinem Besitzer ab.
> _"Viele Wege führen nach Rom."_


das hast du sehr schön gesagt  ich möchte "meinen" teich gestalten, der zu mir passt, zu meinem garten, kein 0815 als dem lehrbuch. die grundlage ist schon gegeben, weil das, was ich vorgefunden habe, schon meiner vorstellung entspricht. ich muss die "feinmodelierung" machen, der gerüst ist schon da.

ich muss mich nur ein wenig bremsen und auch entscheiden, welchen weg ich nehme. die teichanfänger haben wahrscheinlich die begeisterung und die unentschlossenheit gemeinsam, möchten am liebsten alles in den teich bepacken, was nur rein geht  aber dafür ist das forum da, um an der kreuzung entscheidungshilfe zu geben, oder?


----------



## boesihexi (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

hallo ron,



ron schrieb:


> Bei unserem Gartenteich haben wir das Glück, dass wir einen natürlichen Ablauf haben, weil der Teich etwas höher im Gelände liegt. Deswegen fliessen Nährungsstoffe zumindest teilweise ab.
> 
> Wie ist das bei dir? Liegt die Wasseroberfläche auch bei "Hochwasser" immer unterhalb allem in der ganzen Umgebung? Auf den Luftbilder ist das schwierig zu sehen.



mein teich liegt auch bei theoretischem hochwasser unterhalb, soweit ich sehen kann. der grudnwasserbrunnen ist höher als der teich, so dass überschussiges wasser aus dem brunnen in den teich abfliesst und nicht umgekehrt.

laut meinen nachbarn aber, hatte der teich eher mit dürre, als mit hochwasser zu kämpfen. bis vor 3 jahren hatten die bauern aus der umgebung das grundwasser zum giessen benutzt und das merkte man deutlich auch am pegel im teich. zeitweise waren die teiche fast ausgetrocknet. seitdem die bauern zysternen zur bewässerung benutzen, die aus den umliegenden flüssen gespeist werden, soll das problem nicht mehr geben. bei starkem regen ist der teich deutlich voller als jetzt, aber über dem ufer tritt er trotzdem nicht. mein teich ist der niedrigste punkt im garten.



> Bei einer grösseren Saugaktion, gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit ein Stromaggregat auszuleihen.


nachdem ich die stundenpreise gesehen habe, habe ich beschlossen, mir ein aggregat zu kaufen. für 150 euro gibt es bei plus-online ein generator, der 1000 W erzeugen kann, also ausreichend für mein kleiner garten, den werde ich kaufen. ich brauche strom zum regelmässigen giessen, damit ich keine muckies mit der giesskanne machen muss  



> Die grosse Birkenbäume sind natürlich wunderschön, aber die verbrauchen unglaublich viel Wasser. Bestimmt ein paar m3 am Tag an einem warmen Sommertag.


ja, zum leidwesen meiner nachbarn, die mehr auf obstbäume und gepflegtem rasen setzen. dazu kommen die riesigen kiefer, 2 grosse nussbäume und mindestens 20 buchen, die den garten umzäunen. die buchen werde ich entweder radikal in die höhe kürzen und als eine art hecke benutzen, oder entschieden auslichten und durch sträuche ersetzen. 

ich finde die bäume wunderschön, auch den parkähnlichen charakter des gartens. aber zu viele bäume, zu viel schatten, das ist auch nicht schön. die buche gehört ausserdem nicht zu meinen lieblingbäume (die __ birke dagegen schon) und die sind auch noch nicht so dick, dass man sie nicht fällen darf. die __ birken dagegen sind geschützt. 

hast du auch bilder von deinem teich? die würde ich mir gerne ansehen.

:cu


----------



## ron (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

Hei Gabriele,

Bilder kannst du in meinen Albums sehen.



LG

Ron


----------



## boesihexi (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

hei, klasse ron! das ist ein richtiger wilder weiher  was wächst so in norwegen in das halbe jahr, wo kein schnee fällt? und wie sieht dein teich im winter aus?

mein teich soll auch naturnah werden, wie mein garten. aber sehr orthodox werde ich nicht - die eine oder andere pflanze darf auch mal eine bewährte eingebürgerte anstatt einheimische sein  

ich habe gerade bei einer online-baumschule eine fette bestellung an hecken-, blüh- und fruchtsträuche gemacht, die meine buchen und haselnüsse ersetzen, bzw. ergänzen werden. für die teichpflanzen warte ich auf ein angebot von john, dann schmeisse ich welche in den teich und hoffe, sie werden den winter überleben.

ich heisse übrigens gabriel-A nicht gabriel-E


----------



## boesihexi (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

so, hier sind die neuen blider vom teich. das wasser ist in moment braun und die hecken "zerrüpft", aber so sieht es auf der baustelle aus.

ich habe heute auch das wasser mit 5 in 1 tetrapond getestet: nitrit/nitrat liegen bei 10/1, gesamthärte < 16, karbonathärte zwischen 15-20 und ph-wert 8,4. 

wenn ich das richtig lese, dann wäre der teich eigentlich durch pflanzen im "grünen bereich" zu bekommen, da zumindest keine gifte vorhanden? 

hier der vergleich teich vorher: 
 
und der zwischenstand von heute: 
 
 

ich arbeite aber noch daran, unter und über dem wasser :smoki


----------



## ron (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

Hallo Gabriela,

ist ja richtig hell geworden.  Zu den Wasserwerten kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich da keine Ahnung habe und es bei uns nie aktuell war da einzugreifen. 

Abgesehen vom pH. Weil wir gerne __ Molche haben möchten, sollte es nicht zu sauer sein, hiess es. Und wir hatten anfänglich etwa 5,5. (Jetzt ist aber ein Bestand in einem Weiher entdeckt worden, der zum grössten Teil mit einem Schwimmmoor zugedeckt ist. Die Fläche ist im Sommer knallrot vom __ Sonnentau. Da muss es ganz schön sauer sein).


Na ja, hier wächst schon sehr viel, aber sehr langsam. Z.B. die __ Seekanne: letztes Jahr hatte die eine Blüte, dieses Jahr zwei. Spannend ob nächstes Jahr 3 oder 4 Blüten kommen. Vier wäre natürlich besser, weil dann besteht die Chance, dass das Jahr darauf 8 kämen. 

Die Pflanzenbilder im Album habe ich alle am Teich fotografiert, aber ich habe noch nicht alle "erwischt". 

Im Winter sieht es so aus:

  oder etwas später vielleicht so  und wenn der Frühling einsetzt dann so 

Heute Nacht hatten wir zum ersten mal wieder Nachtfrost. :? 
Bald ist es wieder so weit.  Na ja, Skilaufen macht gerade dann Spass, wenn Schnee liegt...)



LG

Ron


----------



## boesihexi (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

hallo ron,

dein teich sieht man im winter nicht, aber wenn das eis auftaut, sieht es sehr schön aus. am schönsten fand ich die einsame holzbank am rand, die sehr gut zu der ganzen atmosphere passt.

spannend, so ein teich im norden zu haben. ist es in norwegen auch üblich, teiche zu bauen, oder ist das eine deutsche sitte, die du importiert hast?  und wie bist du in norwegen gelandet?

lg,
gabriela


----------



## ron (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

Hallo Gabriela,

der Teichbau ist schon mehr verbreitet in Deutschland, bzw. Mittel-Europa, als hier im Norden. Wenn man genau hinguckt besteht hier auch das halbe Land aus Wasser. Von der Geschichte her ist der Norweger eher am Gebrauch der Natur als an der Erhaltung davon interessiert. Deswegen gibt es kaum einen See, wo keine Fische ausgesetzt worden sind. Das Bewustsein was biologischen Vielfalt angeht, ist hier ziemlich unterentwickelt. :evil

Aber trotzdem, auch hier tut sich einiges und man sieht in den Läden auch hier die Plastikbecken. Das Zubehör erstreckt sich hauptsächlich auf spuckende Plastikfrösche, pinkelnde Plastikjungs und verträumte, nackiche Plastikmeeresjungfrauen.  Nicht gerade mein Geschmack.

Aber dass sich was tut, zeigt sich u.A. daran, dass ich gefragt worden bin eine Teichanlage zu etablieren in so einer Aktion "Unser Dorf soll schöner werden". Da hoffe ich mich dann auf ca. 400 m2 austoben zu können. 

Dass ich nach Norwegen geraten bin (vor ca. 14 Jahren) war mehr oder weniger zufällig. Es hat mir hier gefallen und wir waren nicht gebunden. Man hat hier noch Platz, die Natur ist wunderbar, aber auch hier gibt es Herausforderungen, wie überall anderswo auch.

LG

Ron


----------



## boesihexi (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: alter, verwilderter garten mit weiher übernommen*

hallo in die runde!

es hat sich inzwischen viel getan in meinem garten, auch in meinem teich. ich habe zwar nicht alles was ich machen sollte im herbst tun können, dafür habe ich im märz mit mehrarbeit nachgeholt. jetzt ist der frühjahr da und mein teich wirft ein paar weitere fragen auf.

ich habe diese woche den teich entleert und ihn so gut es ging entschlammt. ich weiss, das ist keine arbeit für april, aber im herbst habe ich es nicht mehr geschafft und in mai wird es nicht mehr möglich sein am teich zu arbeiten, weil wir nachwuchs erwarten  

eine ente hat ihr nest am teichufer gebaut (auf der hügel, in dem dichten __ efeu) und war damit früher dran als ich es gehofft und erwartet habe. ich habe sie ohne es zu wollen erschreckt, als ich ihr nest zufällig entdeckt habe. eigentlich wollte ich den teich schon im märz sauber machen, um später keine brutende vögel zu stören, ich war aber scheinbar schon zu spät dran. jetzt hoffe ich, dass die enteneier 4-5 stunden ohne ente ausgehalten haben :? so lange war sie nämlich weg, bis wir den teich fertig hatten. jetzt brutet sie weiter, ich habe sie am nächsten tag wieder im nest gesehen.

ich habe im anhang vorher-nachher fotos vom teich im frühjahr (foto 1+2 vom teich vor der entschlammung, fotos 3,4+5 nachher, foto 6 entennest). die arbeit war bitter nötig. die notdürftige herbstreinigung hat zwar den teich schon gut gereinigt, aber es war noch so viel dreck und äste im teich drin, dass es so nicht mehr weiter ging.

meine fragen: 

1) ist die pflanzanordnung, wie man sie auf das letze bild sehen kann, richtig so? ich habe 2 ufer mit geröll vorgefunden, die ich etwas ausgebaut habe und mit den pflanzen, die den winter überlebt haben, gepflanzt. eine seite ist die schattenseite (unter den buchen), die andere ist die sonnigere seite, wo ich auch in den teich einsteigen kann.

2) ich habe 4 seerosen im teich. eine war da, als ich den garten übernommen habe, 3 weitere habe ich im herbst gekauft und versenkt. zwei davon zumindest, haben den winter über versenkt gut überlebt, hatten frische blätter. 2 weitere schlummern noch, ich glaube aber, die sind noch am leben, weil die nicht verfault waren (ich habe sie ein wenig beschnitten, waren noch fest und saftig).

ich weiss jetzt aber nicht mehr, welche seerose was ist  gibt es irgendwo fotos von den knollen der seerosen, bzw. der noch jungen blättern? ich habe angst, diese in die falsche tiefe zu stellen, oder am falschen platz. ich habe eine weisse rose vorgefunden, dazu eine charles de meurville, eine __ rosennymphe und eine nymphaea colnel gekauft.

3) wieviel dünger brauchen die seerosen in einem naturteich? wie man vielleicht auf den bilder erkennen kann, ist mein teich nicht dicht, sondern wird andauernd durch grundwasser gespeist. erkennt man am rand, wo an einigen stellen das wasser durchsickert. das wasser kommt an einigen stellen durch risse in dem porösen rand und auch von unten.

4) was für pflanzen braucht mein teich noch? einige schwimmpflanzen konnte ich noch entdecken, die habe ich im herbst reingeworfen und haben überlebt. die im ufergeröll gepflanzten haben ebenfalls überlebt, zumindest ein teil davon. ich weiss nur nicht wie üppig die bepflanzung sein wird. in moment sieht alles noch mickrig aus. wann soll/kann ich neue pflanzen hineingeben? soll ich warten was wächst und erst im frühen sommer nachfüllen, oder wäre es besser jetzt schon dazu zu pflanzen?

5) kennt sich jemand mit __ enten aus und weisst was das für enteneier sind? ich konnte die entenmutter nur ganz flüchtig sehen. die sah wie eine __ stockente aus, war aber bunter als das normale weibchen und hatte einen weissen bauch. ich möchte sie nicht nochmal stören, sonst würde ich sie fotografieren. das sind aber die eier im nest (siehe foto im anhang).

danke fürs lesen und wünsche allen einen guten start in den frühling!
gabriela


----------

